# Riverbend WMA



## Foldemup (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone ever hunted riverbend WMA in Lauren's county or hunts it regularly and had luck?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2012)

Hunted there several years ago. Never could get a shot but they kill em out there every year


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ya sure I hunt it every year and kill limits all the time! I would love to tell someone where my blind is that I worked hard to find ducks that never left home and scouts on here by asking others where to go!! I can pick you up and bring you shells and a gun as well. Don't forget to tell me what kind of breakfast you want and how many creams and sugar you want in your coffee. Be at the end of your driveway opening morning and I will be there to pick you up


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 27, 2012)

It's loaded with waterfowl.  

Don't let others tell you differently.  They are just trying to protect "their" public holes.  No need to scout that place.  Anywhere you find water on the WMA, you'll find ducks.  Don't worry about being "too close" to another group.  There are plenty of ducks there for everyone to get their shots in.  People who can't hit them at 70 yards are jealous and therefore call you a "skybuster", only because they can't do it.  Don't listen to them.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 27, 2012)

Shot my first pintail in GA there. The pond with the DU sign and dock is a great place.


----------



## jsav (Oct 28, 2012)

Right now they would have a very hard time landing in the ducks unlimited hole. It hasn't had water in two years.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 28, 2012)

Waters on the backside away from the road.


----------



## jsav (Oct 29, 2012)

The only place that has water is the dead lake in the back and you can hunt it if you want but I have seen atleast a 11 ft gator in there fishing and seen plenty of small ones.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2012)

There's water if you know where to look.


----------



## jsav (Oct 29, 2012)

There cant be much water, our river you can pretty much walk it and not get your knees wet.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2012)

There's water. Im not going to tell this guy exactly where to go on a WMA.  I will give him a starting point and if he wants to kill ducks then he had better start walking and looking. It's there, you just have to find it.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2012)

I guess the 15 years that I hunted there and killed allot of good birds was in  nothing but mud puddles.....and when did you graduate high school?


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> In 07 and we killed plenty of ducks but there was plenty of water. It hasn't been good for  3seasons now. So i guess im younger and dumber than you now. Ive killed alot of ducks in alot of different places all on my own will and, no ,no guides, and nobody showing me how to do it. My daddy dont give a rip about duck huntin , he doesn't even own a call. Im not intimidated by old timers and your stories. I can get it done just like you. And I know riverbend very well.




Look out Phil Robertson!  Here comes your replacement......


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> In 07 and we killed plenty of ducks but there was plenty of water. It hasn't been good for  3seasons now. So i guess im younger and dumber than you now. Ive killed alot of ducks in alot of different places all on my own will and, no ,no guides, and nobody showing me how to do it. My daddy dont give a rip about duck huntin , he doesn't even own a call. Im not intimidated by old timers and your stories. I can get it done just like you. And I know riverbend very well.



I am not worthy to continue this conversation with you. BUT, just as a side note I have been hunting that property since it was owned by an individual and not the government.

Back to the original question, yes there is water and there are ducks. You have to park and walk and find it but it is there good luck this season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 29, 2012)

.......Back in my day there was no internet to get on and ask others where there duck holes were....We used to walk five miles into the duck hole uphill both ways with handmade decoys and home made waders. We packed our own shotgun shells as we picked up enough empty casings to do so............. Seriously though, get out and scout!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Take a look at my little ol album in my profile. This aint my first rodeo.


So an album with pictures makes a duck hunter ?


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> I just get ticked when just being 23 makes me a dumb dumb.


Nobody said anything about you being dumb. You're the one opening your mouth.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol, if that album is worth bragging about, I guess I'm up there too. Beat your chest buddy, it's funny.





ranger07 said:


> How many 20 yr olds from Georgia do you know that is competitive on the meta and white? Im not some guru, and dont compare me to the marketing frenzy known as "duck commander". Nothing but a bunch of posers follow this. I just get ticked when just being 23 makes me a dumb dumb. Take a look at my little ol album in my profile. This aint my first rodeo.


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 29, 2012)

ohh my.....op2:


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Good to know you're a professional too. Man im makin all sorts of friends. They all are comedians too. Wait .. thats it professional comedians



I'm definitely not a "pro" if there is a such thing. I have had the pleasure to hunt with some true sho nuff killers, and I can assure you that neither you nor I are that great.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> I assure you I will be.



Lol!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 29, 2012)

wow...


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm surprised you have time for an Internet forum in between emailing Drake to try and be a pro staffer, and making sure your barrel sticker is on straight. If your mom walks down stairs and sees you making a fool of yourself, she will certainly be embarrassed 





ranger07 said:


> So original  im surprised you have time for an outdoor forum in between world of warcraft and sims city and all.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 29, 2012)

HuntinJakes said:


> I'm surprised you have time for an Internet forum in between emailing Drake to try and be a pro staffer, and making sure your barrel sticker is on straight. If your mom walks down stairs and sees you making a fool of yourself, she will certainly be embarrassed


----------



## HuntinJakes (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> haha what a foolish thing to say jakey. You're supposedly grown. And mom lives in wartown  I live in Dublin in my own house, drive my own truck, and eat my own food . That I work and pay for every week



What makes me "grown"? Acting more mature than you? Thanks, I appreciate it. You one of those people that takes pictures in the mirror? Don't lie


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2012)

Dang son theys know somethings I dont


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 29, 2012)

I just checked out your album ranger. Upon further review, you are the greatest waterfowler in Georgia.


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dang son theys know somethings I dont



Now you know ppl who drink beer and listen to hank Williams the third ought to be bout unable to post this time of night


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> I just checked out your album ranger. Upon further review, you are the greatest waterfowler in Georgia.



This is great. The originality shows your experience


----------



## PintailM2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh snap....


----------



## nhancedsvt (Oct 29, 2012)

PintailM2 said:


> Oh snap....



The appropriate term is "Bazinga"


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> haha what a foolish thing to say jakey. You're supposedly grown. And mom lives in wartown  I live in Dublin in my own house, drive my own truck, and eat my own food . That I work and pay for every week



Weekly? Must be a buy here, pay here lot you got it from.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 29, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> Nobody said anything about you being dumb. You're the one opening your mouth.





ranger07 said:


> This is great. The originality shows your experience



you may want to re-read Golden BB's post. He was spot on. 

I am finished responding though as this would typically be the time Nicodemus would send me a PM telling me to stop.


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well you are some bad dude then


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> Weekly? Must be a buy here, pay here lot you got it from.



Yep dang New tires for my house nearly broke me I tell ya


----------



## ryano (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger, turkey trax is a big bully. in fact Im appalled that people here would treat such a great contributor to the waterfowling forum as yourself like this.

pm me for directions to much a better forum.

sincerely

gimp


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 29, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Well you are some bad dude then



He's just jealous


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 29, 2012)

Move along children. Nothing to see here.


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

ryano said:


> ranger, turkey trax is a big bully. in fact Im appalled that people here would treat such a great contributor to the waterfowling forum as yourself like this.
> 
> pm me for directions to much a better forum.
> 
> ...



Ill do just that friend. I didn't detect any sarcasm in your post at all, and thats a good thing friend


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 29, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> He's just jealous



True but let him have his moment.


----------



## PintailM2 (Oct 29, 2012)

ryano said:


> ranger, turkey trax is a big bully. in fact Im appalled that people here would treat such a great contributor to the waterfowling forum as yourself like this.
> 
> pm me for directions to much a better forum.
> 
> ...



Oh my


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 29, 2012)

Back to river bend  I live in Cochran and deer hunt it every year and three years ago all of the sloughs were full and the du pond had a little water in it.I went to hunt a slough last year and when we got there all you could see was corn in the water so I went back to the truck and called dnr  what some people will do to kill a duck. That may be the ticket to killing different species of ducks but if it is then I will stick to wood ducks and ringers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

ranger07 said:


> Yep dang New tires for my house nearly broke me I tell ya


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Facebook translation- hooked on quack likes this


----------



## Jacob Stuckey (Oct 31, 2012)

Just thought I would throw my 2 cents worth in here. I personally know Jsav and Ranger07 and both know what they are talking about. Ranger07 may be 23 but he has taught himself everything he knows my putting time in the woods and on the water. WE live in Laurens county so we know how the river and the water level on the WMA is down here. Jsav and Ranger07 keep up the good work boys!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 31, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Look out Phil Robertson!  Here comes your replacement......



Nah, but Uncle Silas better look out!


----------



## ranger07 (Oct 31, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, but Uncle Silas better look out!



Lame


----------



## moondogg (Oct 31, 2012)

i dont see anything in the first post that asked for gps cord.or take him to your hole ... dang guys we want to help people and fellow hunters out .... no onder people dont want to get on here and chat ...this is more like high school bunch of selfish snobes ......and heck jerks too .... ask a question get drilled ... thats just stupid ,.....the world has gone to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because of people .statements .and outdoing others ...


----------



## moondogg (Oct 31, 2012)

and there wasnt one cuss word in that so im not a potty mouth


----------



## jsav (Oct 31, 2012)

honestly we are trying to save this guy a trip there is really no water our river is 0.5 ft so you know if the river is that low none of the water holes are going to have any water.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2012)

Let him go. If he finds more water than he can drink  he found some that I didn't back when I chased deer an hogs there.


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Oct 31, 2012)

moondogg said:


> i dont see anything in the first post that asked for gps cord.or take him to your hole ... dang guys we want to help people and fellow hunters out .... no onder people dont want to get on here and chat ...this is more like high school bunch of selfish snobes ......and heck jerks too .... ask a question get drilled ... thats just stupid ,.....the world has gone to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because of people .statements .and outdoing others ...



You're a goat hunter, no wonder you don't understand.


----------



## moondogg (Oct 31, 2012)

no time for mindless games  ...dont punch a hole in ya waders now lol


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll just reiterate the great words of pintail
"oh my"


----------



## Foldemup (Nov 1, 2012)

moondogg said:


> i dont see anything in the first post that asked for gps cord.or take him to your hole ... dang guys we want to help people and fellow hunters out .... no onder people dont want to get on here and chat ...this is more like high school bunch of selfish snobes ......and heck jerks too .... ask a question get drilled ... thats just stupid ,.....the world has gone to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - because of people .statements .and outdoing others ...


 Thank you moondogg!! I was just wondering I anyone hunted there and was not asking for someone to hold my hand and take me to their "hard earned" duck blind because we own about 1500 acres a
Mile down the road that when wet has all the ducks I can shoot but not now because it's dry so I was just lookin for a nearby property to scout on my own and I wouldn't give any of my spots up as well so y'all calm down over nothing.
And I appreciate the REAL help on this thread


----------



## Foldemup (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks jsav all I need to know bud!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Dang, what a ratkillin`.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, what a ratkillin`.



 ratkillin', have you seen the "scraps" thread???


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> ratkillin', have you seen the "scraps" thread???





Gemme a few minutes and I`ll take a look.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 1, 2012)

well i dont see it anymore Nic. one of your comrades must have "poofed" it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> well i dont see it anymore Nic. one of your comrades must have "poofed" it...





Nah, the thread starter deleted his own thread.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Nov 1, 2012)

wisdom


----------



## chadf (Nov 1, 2012)

This time of year is always a hoot !


----------

